# Which book should we buy for Italy



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all
We are starting to look at maps as we are leaving for our summer hols in just over three weeks.
We have the French and German Aires books but were wondering if there is an Italian equivalent we should buy?
Please point us in the right direction.
James


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi James

Russell is probably the best man for this..

There are some listed in the French aires book, here is a link with some info 
http://www.castle-european.com/eurotravelIT.html


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Buy Camperstop as it has all the countries you mentioned. Having said that, Italy is not as well served in terms of aires as France and Germany.

Ian


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Camperstop??
Tell me more please.
James


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes I recommend Camperstop 2007 details here http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/

Ian.


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

But better from here http://www.outdoorbits.com/

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sostas*

Hi

An aire in Italy is called a Sosta. There are some, but now as many as France.

I do not think that Italian sites are overly expensive and as such have not used a sosta. I am not aware of a publication for Italian sostas only, but there are many Italian versions of MHF.

www.camperonline.it

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi JP;

We're off to Italy this year as well and are considering buying the >Guida Camper< its quite expensive but looks comprehensive and also doubles as a map.

Just in case you weren't aware (I wasn't), there are 3 types of Aree Di Sosta, have a look >here<

pete


----------

